# humidifiers?????????



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

well i live in toronto and am tihnking about buying a 12 string as in my other thread and just wondering if a humdifier would be a good idea or anything else i need to no bout acoustics to keep them in top performance shapekqoctkqoct:sport-smiley-002::wave:


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

guitaristgibson said:


> well i live in toronto and am tihnking about buying a 12 string as in my other thread and just wondering if a humdifier would be a good idea or anything else i need to no bout acoustics to keep them in top performance shapekqoctkqoct:sport-smiley-002::wave:


I would suggest buying an Oasis soundhole humidifier and storing the guitar in it's case during the winter. Also, try to keep the humidity in your music room is around 40% (using a whole home or room humidifier).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Scottone said:


> I would suggest buying an Oasis soundhole humidifier and storing the guitar in it's case during the winter. Also, try to keep the humidity in your music room is around 40% (using a whole home or room humidifier).


Agreed--especially with a 12 string. The extra tension on the top, while it should be braced for it will benefit from the humidifier.
I use the Planet Waves soundhole humidifier--and had no problems with it. Of course out here it's drier than TO, so it's more important.


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks i just want to ensure the best for the guitar anything else i can do besides a good humidifier in the case?


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

You can humidify the room the guitars are stored in. I have a closet in our basement. It's around 40% in the summer, but drops to 25-30% in the winter. I use a humidifier in the room in the winter, but it doesn't have a lot of effect, so I keep two damp (i.e. totally rung out) sponges in all my cases all year round. In the winter I put a homemade soundhole humidifier in my acoustic since it's so dry here. I always keep the guitars in a case.

The Planet Waves humidifier is about 1/3 of a piece of a cellulose sponge that you can get at any grocery store in a pack of 4 for cheap. So, instead of pay planet waves for the fancy plastic, advertising etc., I make my own with sponges and a plastic zip lock baggy. It has to be a *cellulose* sponge though (as my luthier/tech guy says, "with any other type of sponge, they giveth and they taketh away").

Here's some more info on making your own:

http://www.bryankimsey.com/

(Click on "Lutherie" and "Homemade Humidifiers")

http://www.mcinturffguitars.com/05-ShopTalk/TerrysCorner/TerrysCorner_3.asp


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

all very good suggestions but i would rather pitch out the extra money and get a premade humidifier its worth the money


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Paul said:


> I humidify the house. I use a stand alone whole home unit, which is in simple terms a bucket of water with a fan over it.


How do those work? If its a stand alone unit, wouldn't it just tend to humidify the room that its placed in? I'm having trouble seeing how the humid air would get to the other rooms and other floors of the house.


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I live just north of Toronto (Richmond Hill) and what I do is put multiple holes in a Ziploc bag. I put a moist sponge (moist, not wet) in the bag and keep this in my guitar case with my guitar. I have a digital hygrometer in the case also to see what the humidity is inside my guitar case. I try to keep the case between 45%-55%. It works well for me.


----------

